# Green string-like algae



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

After the brown hairlike algae went away, a new algae started to appear. Green thin stringlike algae started to stick on my plants, mostly the top part of the plant(rotala indica, microswords, ludwigia A.) Today, it look like it exploded! It grew all over the plants! I'm getting sick of trying to remove it. Sometimes I feel like giving up on this tank. Any advice guys?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Do you CO2?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't give up! 

keep removing as much as you can and make sure your CO2 level is high enough and consistent. You should post a pic of your tank here, also parameters of your tank. Can't fix it if no one knows whats going wrong.

...sorry, I don't have Riccia


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds like it could be thread algae. The way I have gotten rid of it is to remove the plant(s) that are badly affected and remove the rest by hand from the other plants. Then do a 50% water change and re dose your ferts. 

Aaron is correct it would help us to have your water parameters, also more info on your tank setup like lighting, C02 etc..

You need to keep a balance in your nutrients, lighting & C02 to keep the algae from coming back.


----------



## FMZ (Jul 21, 2004)

Buy a florida flag fish, it will get rid of it


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

26 gal. bow front
2x65 watt USA Current lighting (is this two strong?)
9 hours of lighting
Nutrafin CO2 setup 
2 Eco-complete and 1 Flourite substrate
Magnum 350 canister filter

Plants:
Java fern
Rotala indica
Luwidgia arcuata
Java moss
Echinodrus tenellus
Blyxa echinosperma
Egeria najas
Dwarf hairgrass

Fishes:
3 Oto
2 SAE
2 Dwarf plecos
Taiwan blue shrimps

Going to buy a Test kit soon. Also ordered a 5lb CO2 bottle, dunno why its taking so long to come in. Sorry I couldn't test parameters....I'll keep you guys updated....


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

I removed all the brown algae, but now the green hairalgae is taking over. I trimmed the plants affected by the algae. Now my tank looks naked...oh well


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Your siamensis should take over the green hair algae, i'm also encountering the same problem as you are. By any chance do you plan to sell your hagen C02 kit? I'd like to test it out. By the way, your tank looks way too nice to give up. Let the plants grow in more and i'd sumbit it in the ADA contents.

Edit: How did you manage to keep your moss on the wood? Everytime I try to attach java moss to my driftwood they always seem to get loose and slip away...


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Your siamensis should take over the green hair algae, i'm also encountering the same problem as you are. By any chance do you plan to sell your hagen C02 kit? I'd like to test it out. By the way, your tank looks way too nice to give up. Let the plants grow in more and i'd sumbit it in the ADA contents.
> 
> Edit: How did you manage to keep your moss on the wood? Everytime I try to attach java moss to my driftwood they always seem to get loose and slip away...


Thanks guys for the encouragement! The Hagen CO2 is going into another tank after I setup my CO2 system, sorry. About the dirftwood and moss, to tell you the truth it was my first time tying down the moss. I was surprised that it turned out nice. I jus spread the moss on the wood, and tie down with thin black cotton =)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Chrisanto,

Yes, 2x65w PC over that tank with that little CO2 maker is waaaaay too much light. Cutting it down to 1x 65w would help, as would adding another CO2 maker.

Best,
Phil


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

Okay, I jus set my lighting to 65 watts @ 10 hours a day. Should I also add one more CO2 unit? I have one Nutrafin CO2 in my tank now, and one more in my storage. Would adding one more help?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, adding another C02 system will help. Make sure that your KH is at 3 or better before doing so and keep a close eye on your PH reading.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Hook up a bubble counter and run the CO2 straight into the filter. Your magnum won't waste any CO2 like your ladder.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I just wanted to add that when you have to manually remove it, a toothbrush works great. Just catch it in the bristles and wrap it up like spaghetti. It makes it much easier to get it from between small leaves, etc.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

JanS said:


> I just wanted to add that when you have to manually remove it, a toothbrush works great. Just catch it in the bristles and wrap it up like spaghetti. It makes it much easier to get it from between small leaves, etc.


Thanks for the tip! it really helps =)


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

Aaron said:


> Hook up a bubble counter and run the CO2 straight into the filter. Your magnum won't waste any CO2 like your ladder.


Aaron, how would I do that with my magnum? What if I jus put in two diffiusers? hmmm...


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I just make a hole in the strainer of the intake and shove the end of the tubing in so it bubbles right into the intake. Magnums aren't the greatest cannisters, but they make excellent CO2 reactors! Ladders and diffusers are cool, pretty, and fun to watch but you never really utilize 100% of the CO2, there's always bubblesthat make it to the surface... and I hate wasting CO2 that I had to pay for.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

okay, I'll do that 1st thing tomorrow! Okay, for some reason, I want to on both lights(2x65 watts). Since there's two nutrafin setup in my tank, why not on two lights? hmmm...good or bad idea?


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Chrisanto,
> 
> Yes, 2x65w PC over that tank with that little CO2 maker is waaaaay too much light. Cutting it down to 1x 65w would help, as would adding another CO2 maker.
> 
> ...


Can glosso survive with under 65 watts?


----------

